# What Is The Scariest Movie You've Ever Seen?



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

I just saw Paranormal Activity tonight. I thought it was fairly scary, as much as a movie can be. You always hear people say this or that movie isn't scary. But then I have to ask the question, what movie is scary? It's not like you have a reason to fear the movie itself. The monsters are not going to come out of the screen and attack you. I try to judge the fear factor of a movie according to the first time I watched it, because once you've seen it a few times, it loses its flavor. Unfortunately, my virgin experience with this film was tainted by a loud, obnoxious crowd in the theater. I think the scariest movies I've ever seen which aroused a certain measure of fear (the first time I watched it) are...

In order of release:

The Exorcist

The Blair Witch Project

The Sixth Sense

Paranormal Activity


----------



## Nym (Sep 7, 2009)

I had one when I was a kid and that was demon night, the signs where billy zane starts tempting people in the house while their trapped inside scared the shit out of me. The concept of loosing your soul to a moment of weakness, and at any moment any of your house mates could turn on you scared the living shit out of me. I got over it. The one that still bothers me immensely is cabin fever, it's about a group of friends getting infected with a brutal disease and their reaction too it. Usually involving turning on each other, I couldn't get all the way through it.

short answer cabin fever


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

wittySynonym said:


> I had one when I was a kid and that was demon night, the signs where billy zane starts tempting people in the house while their trapped inside scared the shit out of me. The concept of loosing your soul to a moment of weakness, and at any moment any of your house mates could turn on you scared the living shit out of me. I got over it. The one that still bothers me immensely is cabin fever, it's about a group of friends getting infected with a brutal disease and their reaction too it. Usually involving turning on each other, I couldn't get all the way through it.
> 
> short answer cabin fever


I don't think I've seen any of those movies.


----------



## Nym (Sep 7, 2009)

one of them was tales of the crypt, the other was made sometimes in the early 2000's (cabin fever.) Monster movies don't bother me their funny, slasher flicks are goofy. A movie about catching a disease while out camping, having your car break down and watching as the people your closest too, slowly rot and turn on each other from fear. That's really god damn scary it was reality, terrifying reality and the ugly side of human nature.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

I saw it when I was five. But now I laugh at movies like saw and stuff. Is that bad?


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

When I was little the 2 films that used to really shit me up were _Stephen King's IT _and _Ghostbusters II, _the former because of evil clown and the latter because the guy in the painting was damn freaky ("He is Vigo! - you are like the buzzing of flies to him.")

As an adult I don't think its really possible to be scared in the same way by a film but there's stuff Ive seen thats put me on edge or creeped me out. The orginal version of _The Fog_ is one of those.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Moon Pix said:


> When I was little the 2 films that used to really shit me up were _Stephen King's IT _and _Ghostbusters II, _the former because of evil clown and the latter because the guy in the painting was damn freaky ("He is Vigo! - you are like the buzzing of flies to him.")
> 
> As an adult I don't think its really possible to be scared in the same way by a film but there's stuff Ive seen thats put me on edge or creeped me out. The orginal version of _The Fog_ is one of those.


Vigo scared the shit out of me as a little kid. I remember seeing GB2 at the drive-in and I would sit outside in a lawn chair; and everytime Vigo came onto the screen, I would go back into our van. Also, Janosz creeped me out with his flashlight eyes.

"I, Vigo, the scourge of Carpathia, the Sorrow of Maldavia command you!"

"Oh....command me lord."


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

Halloween Undead said:


> Vigo scared the shit out of me as a little kid. I remember seeing GB2 at the drive-in and I would sit outside in a lawn chair; and everytime Vigo came onto the screen, I would go back into our van. Also, Janosz creeped me out with his flashlight eyes.
> 
> "I, Vigo, the scourge of Carpathia, the Sorrow of Maldavia command you!"
> 
> "Oh....command me lord."


You know I saw GB2 for the first time when I probably 8 years old (a very impressionable age for me at least - around this time I also saw a few of the _Rocky _films and had decided that I was going to be heavyweight champion of the world one day). Years and years later I read the Wikipedia entry for it and it actually said that because of the success of the GB cartoon series (which I remember vividly) Ackroyd and Ramis were apparently asked by Columbia Pictures to make it less scary than the first one.

That struck me as completely retarded because the first one didnt scare me even when I was like 7 years old and the second one gave me nightmares for years.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Casper the friendly ghost?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I would have to say The Day After. You have to be my age and know what it was like back in the 80's growing up. You were always wondering when you were going to die really. The Cold War sucked because even though nothing ever happened the threat was always hanging over you. Because of this, a number of movies were created that will always have a special place in my heart. Nothing is more scary then something that really COULD happen. 

On this subject this might be the reason why the zombie movies, books and games are on the rise. Back when zombie movies started catching on in the 80s it was just allow moving brain lovers and nobody really had a reason for the dead rising. Now though the zombies have changed. They are not necessarily re-animated corpses it is usually spread by virus and they are now "infected". This makes the threat very real to many and quite foreseeable.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Halloween Undead said:


> The Blair Witch Project


That shit scared me only after I read what the movie was about online, because I couldn't follow wtf was going on in the theater. *The Ring* kept me up all night for a whole week. Didn't help there was a TV right in front of my bed.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Moon Pix said:


> You know I saw GB2 for the first time when I probably 8 years old (a very impressionable age for me at least - around this time I also saw a few of the _Rocky _films and had decided that I was going to be heavyweight champion of the world one day). Years and years later I read the Wikipedia entry for it and it actually said that because of the success of the GB cartoon series (which I remember vividly) Ackroyd and Ramis were apparently asked by Columbia Pictures to make it less scary than the first one.
> 
> That struck me as completely retarded because the first one didnt scare me even when I was like 7 years old and the second one gave me nightmares for years.


Ha! I know what you mean. The only thing that scared me in Ghostbusters was the librarian ghost and the terror dog who hunted down Louis Tully. As a kid, I thought Ghostbusters 2 was a lot scarier.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Harley said:


> That shit scared me only after I read what the movie was about online, because I couldn't follow wtf was going on in the theater. *The Ring* kept me up all night for a whole week. Didn't help there was a TV right in front of my bed.


I bought into all of the hype surrounding the movie about it being real. I think that added to the excitement, like the false documentary that was shown on the Scifi channel.

(The link is disabled by request. Click on the title to watch it on YouTube.)


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Nothing recently, films just get too predictable. 
The only movie that I have been afraid of is... Mars Attacks, but I was only young when I first saw it, but i'm afraid to see that movie ever again.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Halloween Undead said:


> I bought into all of the hype surrounding the movie about it being real. I think that added to the excitement, like the false documentary that was shown on the Scifi channel.


I didn't even know the movie was supposed to be "real" (lol, I don' know how I missed that, it was clearly indicated on the movie poster:crazy which was one the reasons why the movie did not make sense to me the first time. Not to mention NOTHING HAPPENED for a good chunk of the movie, and the ending just left a big WTF impression on my brain.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Harley said:


> I didn't even know the movie was supposed to be "real" (lol, I don' know how I missed that, it was clearly indicated on the movie poster:crazy which was one the reasons why the movie did not make sense to me the first time. Not to mention NOTHING HAPPENED for a good chunk of the movie, and the ending just left a big WTF impression on my brain.


Yeah, I think that was one of the reasons why it was so successful. It was a hoax. But you have to give credit to the creators. It was the first of its kind to really pave the way for similar movies. In order to get real reactions from the actors, much of what happened to them in the woods was not scripted and unbeknownst to them. They were physically uncomfortable because of the weather conditions; and a lot of their anger and emotional turmoil was caused by the mind games that the producers were playing on them.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I tried watching a scary movie whose name I have forgotten, but because I am a wimp I couldn't finish it. So, the scariest movie I've ever watched in full were the Jurrassic Park movies.:frustrating:

EDIT: Wait, no. Make that The Ring. That movie will stay with me forever.


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

I thought The Truman Show was extremely scary. Very creepy.

I love science fiction, but I don't ever watch it if it's just horror. It's just not fun for me to scare the crap out of myself.


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

*The Exorcist* was the scariest movie I ever saw. I saw it as a kid the first time and that probably wasn't the best idea.

Most 'scary movies' don't scare me and I'm kinda into horror films (also I prefer films that make you think more than just gore films - those, to me, are more comedies than anything else). 

Another one that really scared me was the original version of *The Shining*. I'm a big Stephen King fan (well mostly of his work before he was hit by a car - I think that accident really affected him creatively) and am always disappointed with how the movies based on the books turn out, but since this one didn't follow the book exactly, not to mention the fact that it was done by Kubrick (he's just awesome), I really loved it.

In general, the movies that tend to scare me the most are ones based on the paranormal, particularly if it's supposed to be based on a true story.


----------



## Nym (Sep 7, 2009)

Ghostbuster 2 scared me when I was a kid, goo that was concentrated hate, crawling up from the sewers, (shivers.) As for the ring I've actually got a funny/ evil story about that. So a cousin of mine had a buddy who's younger brother just finished watching the ring. So my cousins buddy is talking to him over the phone, and tells him this. So my cousin being the massive prick that he is phones this kid up and says nothing except, in three hours your going to die. So the kid having watched the movie and gets the phone call gets a little nervous about it but thinks it's just his brother screwing with him. 

So three hours later, comes and the kid is really starting to get antsy, because it's approaching the time he's supposed to die. In this time, my cousin gathered up a chainsaw and a hockey mask. He kicks the door open with the chainsaw and hockey mask on, and comes running into this kids room screaming about killing him. The kid stands pole straight eyes go wide and he pisses himself right on the spot. The moral of this story, don't hang out with my cousin.... he's an asshole.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Let's see.....

The Blair Witch Project is one. This movie _still_ scares me. I've never been able to watch the whole thing through since seeing it in the theater. No other horror flick has affected me this way. The scene at the end with the guy standing in the corner scares me just thinking about it.

The Ring. The first time I saw this I was staying in a cabin at the time (I was at a family reunion) on a very rainy day and slept in a loft similar to the one in the movie. This added to the scare factor. I left my bed and crawled in bed with my mom. Mind you I had just graduated high school and it scared me that badly. I didn't sleep very well that night.

Arachnophobia. Scared the piss out of me and still does at certain parts. I've always been terrified of spiders.

Poltergeist. Enough said. This movie is still scary.

The Mist.

A Haunting in Connecticut. 

The Exorcist. There's really only one scene that scares me in this one. The scene where Regan is crab walking down the stairs and her head is twisted around the wrong way. I had never seen an uncut version of this movie and never knew this scene was in it. It scared the pants off me.


----------



## carnallace (Sep 3, 2009)

The Mist was horrifying in the sense that it made me feel so helpless. The ending was brutal. I couldn't shake that scene off for weeks. But not because it was particularity scary. Just because it was so... bad.

I guess I'm an oddity when it comes to horror movies. I can watch gore like no other, but nothing frightens me. The only fear I've experienced from a movie is just feeling _disturbed_. Psychological type horrors are the only ones that really get to me; the ones that are realistic to a sense. Martyrs was horrific because I could relate it to how humanity really reacts to certain things. Suspiria was another that stayed with me for a good while. It was so bizarre and atmospheric. 

For any die-hard horror fans, I'd recommend trying foreign horror films. French especially; they are unrelenting with pushing boundaries in film. America just doesn't do the genre justice. :]


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Ninja Nem said:


> Let's see.....
> 
> The Blair Witch Project is one. This movie _still_ scares me. I've never been able to watch the whole thing through since seeing it in the theater. No other horror flick has affected me this way. The scene at the end with the guy standing in the corner scares me just thinking about it.


You should see Paranormal Activity. There are several scenes that are disturbing on a psychological level.


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

The two that got to me as a kid were Aliens... and Ernest Scared Stupid. :laughing:


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

carnallace said:


> The Mist was horrifying in the sense that it made me feel so helpless. The ending was brutal. I couldn't shake that scene off for weeks. But not because it was particularity scary. Just because it was so... bad.


I watched The Mist again and the ending still mystified me. I interpreted it as him being the real monster in the end. The other monsters were doing what they did naturally and acted accordingly to acclimate themselves to their new environment. It's one of those films that makes for a good study on the human condition. It's scary, ugly, and brutal but it makes you think. The Village is another movie that does this.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

> Arachnophobia. Scared the piss out of me and still does at certain parts. I've always been terrified of spiders.


This.
I was also afraid of Gremlins when I was a kid, and Stephen King's IT. Evil children eating clowns who are really giant alien spiders are fucking creepy, though I think he could have come up with a better ending. The People Under the Stairs scared the fuck out of me when I was a kid too, but I've seen it since, and it mostly makes me laugh. I guess my childhood perception was much more intense than my adult one. I have very vivid memories of what I thought the scene where the mother plunges the daughter into a boiling hot bath was like. It's not nearly as bad as my imagination made it out to be.

Nowadays? I dunno. Paranormal Activity was pretty damn scary, but it was scarier to me when I thought it was based on actual happenings. It's not.  I didn't find the Saw movies scary, but intriguing. I'm enjoying the continual plot, and the twists. It's more of a thriller to me, than a horror movie. Interestingly enough, and probably to the chagrin to most of you here, I really enjoyed the Scream trilogy. Movies are scarier to me when the killer is real, and realistic. I'm not going to get stalked by Freddy Kreuger, but I sure as hell could get a fucked up stalker who wants to kill me calling me and harassing me. Babysitting scared me a lot back when I was in high school because of thoughts like this. Which reminds me, that When a Stranger Calls movie freaked me out.



> I watched The Mist again and the ending still mystified me. I interpreted it as him being the real monster in the end. The other monsters were doing what they did naturally and acted accordingly to acclimate themselves to their new environment. It's one of those films that makes for a good study on the human condition.


This is sort of on track, but not quite. King has a tendency to explore the human psyche with his writing. If you're a reader of his works - meaning you've read more than just one or two of his novels - you'll find that he constantly explores the concept of "what happens to the human mind in extreme circumstances." This movie wasn't about the monsters or "aliens" at all, it was about human temperament and how we react when in a survival situation. The father in the end wasn't a monster, he was doing what he thought was the best for all parties involved, he had no way of knowing that salvation was close, and he refused to allow his son and the other people he was with die in pain and suffering.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

I thought Secret Window was a good movie.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

I've seen part of 'The Fog'.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

I also thought that 'Silent Hill' was creepy.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Closet Extrovert said:


> I also thought that 'Silent Hill' was creepy.


I HATED Silent Hill, especially the ending.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> YouTube - The Day After - 1983 [TV, ABC] - Nuclear Attack


I bet Michael Bay has that in his porn folder.


----------



## MasterDood (Oct 23, 2008)

I saw the shining when i was 8. Definitely the scariest thing ever. did i mention the house i lived in is 80+ years old?


----------



## entpreter (Aug 5, 2009)

Ninja Nem said:


> Let's see.....
> 
> The Blair Witch Project is one. This movie _still_ scares me. I've never been able to watch the whole thing through since seeing it in the theater. No other horror flick has affected me this way. The scene at the end with the guy standing in the corner scares me just thinking about it.
> 
> ...


I agree! I still have a love/fear relationship with Poltergeist. It's like an ugly baby ... you know you shouldn't stare, but you just can't help it.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Halloween Undead said:


> I HATED Silent Hill, especially the ending.


 
I didn't hate the movie, but I sure hated the ending. It doesn't make sense that they can't get back to the normal world, and it makes me angry.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

MasterDood said:


> I saw the shining when i was 8. Definitely the scariest thing ever. did i mention the house i lived in is 80+ years old?


I'm gonna watch that movie tomorrow night. I saw part of it, but then the channel went off. I watched up to where he starts hallucinating about the house, seeing the two girls and speaking to a guy at the house.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

*
The Exorcism of Emily Rose​*


----------



## Rourk (Feb 17, 2009)

Sicko by Michael Moore. Its one of the most horrifying aside from Poltergeist.


----------



## addictedtome (Nov 2, 2009)

CITY OF THE LIVING DEAD (AKA GATES OF HELL):shocked:


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

The Omen (the old one)
The Ring
The Conjuring

(I guess any movie that starts with "The"...just coincidental)


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

The only thing that comes to mind for me is The Exorcist, but then I haven't really watched much in the way of horror movies in my adult life. They just don't do anything for me.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

The scariest movie I've ever seen is Artificial Intelligence.

Here is a clip... this movie haunts me.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

*I will never eat vegetables again !!*


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

And of course:





I remember watching this over and over again when I was a kid and being so scared, but somehow I still keep watching it.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Deadgirl was kinda creepy. It's more torture porn that anything else lol.

Blaire Witch Project, The Descent and 28 Days Later are semi-scary the first time.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Irulan said:


> I thought The Truman Show was extremely scary. Very creepy.


That movie's so underrated. Brilliant premise.


----------



## gwennylou (Jun 19, 2009)

When I was little, it was without a doubt Mary Poppins. I was convinced she was pure evil. The movie still creeps me out as an adult.

The other movie was Steven King's It, and why I hate clowns to this day,

But the scariest movie I have ever seen is The Birds by Alfred Hitchcock. I literally freak out whenever I see birds circling above me now. So thank you, Alfred for that. I appreciate it.


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

Ugh this is difficult, maybe Insidious Chap. 1 or 2
or Amityville Horror was weird, not very scary but..
The Boy was amazing...scary but great.
Krampus was just fucking weird.
I've probably watched scarier but I'm drawing a huge blank, it's 3 am.


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

The Babadook


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

Ouija.

Not the entire movie, but the ending had several parts where I found myself in the process of fleeing the room despite knowing what was going to happen. Tried to watch it a second time, and it went worse than the first time.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Jack ass 3d - I was so grossed out and bored never wanted to be in that situation ever again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Jack ass 3d - I was so grossed out and bored never wanted to be in that situation ever again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao!


----------



## LoneBreeze (Nov 9, 2015)

Ring. Japanese version. Nothing beats watching a long hair woman crawling out of the TV. Not even gore.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Wishmaster, The Grudge, and Hellraiser when I saw them for the first time.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I just watched the early 2000s jeepers creepers movie earlier today. Its actually a really good scary movie. 

"Signs" was absolutely terrifying to me also. And still the idea disturbs me


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

LoneBreeze said:


> Ring. Japanese version. Nothing beats watching a long hair woman crawling out of the TV. Not even gore.


Me too. The whole environment, the expectation (the countdown of the days), the whole thing was very creepy and scary. Also, being a TV involved, it was something that everyone has at home that we easily remember the movie by seeing it in our daily lives.


----------



## Leah2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Friday the 13th. Parents let me watch it at like 8 or 9. Naturally after I saw the movie and cried my parents signed me up for camp so I was like freaking out the whole time thinking I was going to get murdered. Update: I'm alive and didn't get murdered. Still one of the scariest movies I have ever seen.


----------

